
If there is a war of programming languages who would you support and why? - janerik
http://www.quora.com/Programming-Languages/If-there-is-a-war-of-programming-languages-who-would-you-support-and-why/answer/Prithviraj-Udaya?srid=LZ&st=ns
======
vishaldpatel
Great. Now there will be "what LOTR character is your favorite programming
language and why?" interview questions. And you better not be the fucking
weeping willow!

------
mtgx
Who would Objective-C be? The dwarf?

